# EVO Review?



## kentbrockman (Aug 12, 2007)

Anyone have a chance to ride an EVO yet? I'm looking for a "real world" review.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

A couple of members in this forum received their bikes and still no full details how the bikes response.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

kentbrockman said:


> Anyone have a chance to ride an EVO yet? I'm looking for a "real world" review.


I've had mine for almost two weeks now. I have actually had all the incarnations of the SuperSix before it, as well as a few SystemSix's, so I can do a pretty fair comparison I think. I've put over 100 miles on it already and compared to my immediate past bike (2011 Super) I have made the following observations (.....opinions, of course....

Despite the smaller headtube and downtube, there is NOT a loss of front end stiffness, it actually rates up there with the SystemSix. 

The fork seems to eat up a slightly more road chatter, but no loss of stiffness.

Despite the less girthy BB area, you will notice no loss in stiffness here either.

I feel like it is more stable in tight cornering at speed. This could be the result of the SAVE stays and the fork dropout offset, as Cannondale have claimed.

On the other hand, the reported increase in comfort is not very noticeable. Though it may closely compare to the previous SuperSix, I really was unimpressed as I was expecting a pretty noticeable difference. For the record, I'm using the same post and saddle as previously.

"Cool things": the hourglass top tube shape, braze on FD, rear brake internal routing

NOTE TO SRM owners...the new PF30 SRAM BB is going to require some modification (yet to be determined, as I've contacted both Cannondale and SRM) as the meter will not clear the PF30 cup. In the meantime I've replaced the thicker PF30 bearing shield with an original Hollowgram shield (non drive side, so the spindle will move the drive side further away from the BB) and it will clear, though this makes the bearing movement less smooth. I'll keep you updated on a fix. Liquigas is using SRM on their fleet, so I'm sure there's an "official" fix.

Also, there is a new PF30 specific spider lockring and compact spider because of the change in clearance, so if you order frame only, or want to replace stock with Hollowgrams, keep this in mind too.


----------



## kentbrockman (Aug 12, 2007)

trauma-md said:


> I've had mine for almost two weeks now. I have actually had all the incarnations of the SuperSix before it, as well as a few SystemSix's, so I can do a pretty fair comparison I think. I've put over 100 miles on it already and compared to my immediate past bike (2011 Super) I have made the following observations (.....opinions, of course....
> 
> Despite the smaller headtube and downtube, there is NOT a loss of front end stiffness, it actually rates up there with the SystemSix.
> 
> ...



Great feedback. Thanks for the info. A couple followup questions.

Since you've ridden the current incarnations of the SuperSix, and had some time on the EVO, was it worth the move to the EVO? Would you say your overall impression is that it is a better frame than the HM SuperSix?

The SRM issue is a show-stopper for me. Are you using the SRM specific SiSL spindle? Please let me know what you hear from SRM or Cannondale on a fix.


----------



## bmwk100 (Apr 17, 2011)

I just was in a position of choosing between the 2011 Hi-Mod SuperSix and the EVO and chose to buy the Supersix. Definitely would like to hear Trauma-MD's response.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

trauma-md said:


> I've had mine for almost two weeks now. I have actually had all the incarnations of the SuperSix before it, as well as a few SystemSix's, so I can do a pretty fair comparison I think. I've put over 100 miles on it already and compared to my immediate past bike (2011 Super) I have made the following observations (.....opinions, of course....
> 
> Despite the smaller headtube and downtube, there is NOT a loss of front end stiffness, it actually rates up there with the SystemSix.
> 
> ...



How does the bike stack up against the 2011 supersix in terms of the following?
compliance
comfort (I guess you've already answered this one)
smoothness
responsiveness

Thanks!


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

trauma-md said:


> The fork seems to eat up a slightly more road chatter, but no loss of stiffness.
> 
> I feel like it is more stable in tight cornering at speed. This could be the result of the SAVE stays and the fork dropout offset, as Cannondale have claimed.
> 
> On the other hand, the reported increase in comfort is not very noticeable.


Nice to hear. The SAVE stays and fork were designed for making the bike more stable and make the tires stick to the road more than to make the bike more confortable. It's a race bike, not a touring bike so I think it's great and a good idea to put performance ahead of too much confort... and the SuperSix was already a pretty smooth ride to start with, if you need a couch, the Synapse is a better choice.


----------



## FLTRIRACER (May 19, 2009)

In response to the SRM question. I had one set up fine last week. Take off the PF30 bearing shield... AND THE RUBBER SEAL AGAINST THE BEARING- This is very important. The rubber seal with the PF30 shield is for Larger PF30 bearing shields only! i set it up with all hollowgram bearings shields and it spun freely. Hope that helps


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

kentbrockman said:


> Great feedback. Thanks for the info. A couple followup questions.
> 
> Since you've ridden the current incarnations of the SuperSix, and had some time on the EVO, was it worth the move to the EVO? Would you say your overall impression is that it is a better frame than the HM SuperSix?
> 
> The SRM issue is a show-stopper for me. Are you using the SRM specific SiSL spindle? Please let me know what you hear from SRM or Cannondale on a fix.


I definitely feel the EVO is an upgrade because of the lighter weight and the more stable feel at speed, all without losing any of the performance features of the 2011 Super.

I am indeed using the SRM specific spindle that has the 1mm lip. I spoke with SRM today, they are talking with Cannondale and Liquigas about the issue. But mine is definitely very functional, it is only a slight drag in bearing movement.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

FLTRIRACER said:


> In response to the SRM question. I had one set up fine last week. Take off the PF30 bearing shield... AND THE RUBBER SEAL AGAINST THE BEARING- This is very important. The rubber seal with the PF30 shield is for Larger PF30 bearing shields only! i set it up with all hollowgram bearings shields and it spun freely. Hope that helps


Absolutely correct! You MUST take off the rubber seal or you'll get A LOT of resistance. As mine has only a barely noticeable amount of drag. Thanks, I forgot to elaborate on this one.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Dan Gerous said:


> Nice to hear. The SAVE stays and fork were designed for making the bike more stable and make the tires stick to the road more than to make the bike more confortable. It's a race bike, not a touring bike so I think it's great and a good idea to put performance ahead of too much confort... and the SuperSix was already a pretty smooth ride to start with, if you need a couch, the Synapse is a better choice.


Hey Dan! Definitely do not need a couch, but the talk about the seat tube being more compliant and comfortable is not noticeable by me. So my point is that you may not notice a change in comfort compared with the original SuperSix HM.


----------



## nathanbal (Feb 23, 2009)

sounds as though the upgrade from the current super six to the evo may not necessarily be "MUST DO NOW"?? ... I have a Quarq so also interested in seeing someone else get over the installation issues.


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

trauma-md said:


> Also, there is a new PF30 specific spider lockring and compact spider because of the change in clearance, so if you order frame only, or want to replace stock with Hollowgrams, keep this in mind too.


That's good to know :thumbsup: Mine is still at my LBS awaiting on SISL crank and hopefully they know about the minor details about the PF30


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

MarkZeus said:


> That's good to know :thumbsup: Mine is still at my LBS awaiting on SISL crank and hopefully they know about the minor details about the PF30


This apparently only applies to the COMPACT spider according to the manual. Although the standard still came with the new lockring. I


----------



## Duc Hunter (Aug 10, 2005)

I am shocked that with with all the EVO Reds being delivered that no one has written a glowing and lengthy review. The review above, while positive, does not make the EVO out tone anywhere near the Super Bike it is suppose to be. The old SuperSix, and the one before that, were both great bikes. The new EVO competes with all measure of bikes from the Noah FB, to the Cervelo S5 and R5, the Mdone 6.9 SSL.....I could go on. Either people are too busy riding theirs because the bike is just that good........or it's not as super as it's name hints at. Just say'in.


----------



## bmwk100 (Apr 17, 2011)

I ordered a SuperSix Hi-Mod Red last week. I'll stick with the known quantity at a cheaper price. Still interested to hear the reviews about the EVO.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Duc Hunter said:


> I am shocked that with with all the EVO Reds being delivered that no one has written a glowing and lengthy review. The review above, while positive, does not make the EVO out tone anywhere near the Super Bike it is suppose to be. The old SuperSix, and the one before that, were both great bikes. The new EVO competes with all measure of bikes from the Noah FB, to the Cervelo S5 and R5, the Mdone 6.9 SSL.....I could go on. Either people are too busy riding theirs because the bike is just that good........or it's not as super as it's name hints at. Just say'in.


I would say I'm still very impressed with the EVO over the SuperSix of past. It feels much more stable at speed, no doubt. The original SuperSix is an incredible bike with awesome stiffness and comfort where it belongs, I think that what most people are missing here is that the EVO is more aerodynamic (because of the slimmer tube shapes) and up to a HALF POUND LIGHTER whilst maintaining these characteristics and performance features. Though, there are some noticeable upgrades in ride quality. The new EVO is not meant to be a COMPLETELY different frame, in my opinion, but it's significantly lighter and more aerodynamic without sacrificing front end/BB stiffness and comfort.


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

Duc Hunter said:


> I am shocked that with with all the EVO Reds being delivered that no one has written a glowing and lengthy review. The review above, while positive, does not make the EVO out tone anywhere near the Super Bike it is suppose to be. The old SuperSix, and the one before that, were both great bikes. The new EVO competes with all measure of bikes from the Noah FB, to the Cervelo S5 and R5, the Mdone 6.9 SSL.....I could go on. Either people are too busy riding theirs because the bike is just that good........or it's not as super as it's name hints at. Just say'in.


I just got my EVO Red back from my LBS and I weighed it right away as soon as I got home. The Evo is almost a pound lighter (14.3 pounds, wow!) compared to my 08 Supersix 2 even with lighter rsys wheels. It is also slimmer at the down tube and at the headtube. I'm kinda skeptical about the save sytem they incorporated from the Synapse, we'll see. I have yet to transfer my pedals and add bottle cages and adjust the EVO to my fit so I can ride it. This week or next week, I'll be putting miles into it and will be riding some 5,500 feet in elevation so I will definatley let you know how it performs. 

Also check out the liquigas boys are doing well in the mountain stages and a not so well known sprinter Oss rides an Evo took 4th today @ TDF, not too bad promoting the new bike


----------



## Duc Hunter (Aug 10, 2005)

We those are better reviews. I also found a few very god ones at Weight Weenies. And the bike does sound amazing. 

Part of my frustration is I have had mine on order for ages, was suppose to be part of the first shipment out, which is why I ordered when I did. So far my ship dates have been 7/15, then 7/16, then last week it slipped to 7/23, and this week it slipped to 7/30. Ah Cannondale. Wonder what the hold up is? I just WANT IT! 

OK I feel better now.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

My LBS had an order in and promised date is Sep 2011.


----------



## Diopena1 (Jul 21, 2011)

I own a 2011 super six HM red.... Saw the EVO first hand and was wowed... Leave it to Cannondale to release a lighter version of my frame.... Grrrr 

Not only that, the sexy naked carbon color, with subdued graphics looks sexier than my white graphics on carbon... Took the EVO for a test spin, and felt snappier acceleration in comparison to my setup, must have been the Cosmic carbon wheels. Handling was about the same,


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

Evo first ride I switch the Mavic Ksyrium to my training wheels, a Williams 30 wheelset. I put 47 miles on her today. Very nice! a bit windy with a headwind but was really easy to handle. Felt fast and snappy at uphill grade and out of the saddle. It accelerates at will and corners predictably well. I can definitely notice it's lightweight frame. It is stiff and smooth at the same time. Combination of my caad9 and supersix frame. Surprisingly the saddle equipped with Fizik Antares felt comfortable with flair back I could sit back for uphill tempo. The hollowgram SL with compact gearing installed felt light and stiff at the pedal and felt at ease to spin because of it's lightweight crank. The Sram Red shifts fast and precise and the Red brakes firmly. I'm starting to like it more as I get use to the new bike. Next ride I'm going to try a lighter, aero wheelset.


----------



## Diopena1 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm envious, lol....
I'm hunting for carbon clinchers, and was looking at Williams 38-58 carbon wheelsets for my SS6HM. Congrats on the EVO, like I said, it's snappy. But I made an investment that I couldn't repeat anytime soon on the bike. Now I'm hooked.... Lmao.

Time for my kysriums to be my backup wheels, and to start saving up for some decent carbon aero wheels. As long as I don't break my wallet, I should be fine.


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

Diopena1 said:


> I'm envious, lol....
> I'm hunting for carbon clinchers, and was looking at Williams 38-58 carbon wheelsets for my SS6HM. Congrats on the EVO, like I said, it's snappy. But I made an investment that I couldn't repeat anytime soon on the bike. Now I'm hooked.... Lmao.
> 
> Time for my kysriums to be my backup wheels, and to start saving up for some decent carbon aero wheels. As long as I don't break my wallet, I should be fine.


It was a toss up between the two when it was time for me to upgrade. I actually almost went with the SS6 HM at first. It's proven performer. The Evo, I kinda gamble because of it's new design and didn't know what to expect. Until I rode it and ah... my favorite LBS gave me a killer discount on the Evo made it's price pretty close to the SS6 HM, so I chose the Evo. The ride quality between the two bikes imo are pretty similar in stiffness and smoothness and there only was a slight difference that I observed. Maybe I still have to log in more miles with the Evo to really reap it's new design and characteristics. 

Changing to a better lighter, aero wheelset from a heavier wheelset on the other hand now is a bigger improvement that can be felt immediately. You ride faster in the flats and hills. 

I ride a carbon clincher latest from Soul 50mm deep and weigh in at just over 1400 grams. Rode it in a double century just last weekend and it was superb. Worth a look. I also have an Easton ec90 aero wheelset for races and faster club rides.


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

I rode my Evo again today, 36 hilly miles, alot of rolling hills and some rough roads and I discovered the marvelous save system. I purposefully inflated my tires 5-8 psi more than normal front (normally just under 100 psi vs new 105 psi) and rear (110 psi vs new 116 psi) riding Conti Gatorskin 700x23 front and 700x25 rear. I can definately feel the save system absorbs the rough pavement. Normally I can feel the chatter/ harshness when I use the same higher inflation with my older supersix. I wouldn't even dare to inflate my tires that high on my Caad 9. It feels faster and different in a way it absorbs bumps and dips better and especially going over train tracks.


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

*Cannondale EVO-Pista Palace*

Hey dudes,

We are building an insane EVO right now. Campy, Lightweights, SRM.....we are doing it right. Ours is quite simply going to blow you guys away.

However, between now and the time we finish the build I would like to direct your attention to the BB scenario regarding the Hollowgram SRM. Here is the deal for those that don't know. There is a new SRM spider. It is thicker and scalloped. I have attached a photo of it. It works perfectly with the older spindle. The previous versions of the SRM spider do not work. You can try and make it work and put together some kind of hack but it will rub. Material has been removed from the new spider to accommodate the new pressfit BB30 cups. I suppose if you have a grinder.......

Anyways...hit us up on Facebook under Pista Palace for pics on the build and additional information on problems we may encounter. And, of course, my feedback on the final ride quality.


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

Just google search Nibali's EVO. He also rides the new SRM for the EVO.


----------



## kentbrockman (Aug 12, 2007)

The_Kraken said:


> Hey dudes,
> 
> We are building an insane EVO right now. Campy, Lightweights, SRM.....we are doing it right. Ours is quite simply going to blow you guys away.
> 
> ...


Is the new SRM available to order?



The_Kraken said:


> Just google search Nibali's EVO. He also rides the new SRM for the EVO.


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

Yes, the new SRM is available. Email justin(at)pistapalace.com.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

The_Kraken said:


> I would like to direct your attention to the BB scenario regarding the Hollowgram SRM. Here is the deal for those that don't know. There is a new SRM spider. It is thicker and scalloped.


Have you actually done the full SRM install on the PF30, with preload and everything? My guess is that you'll end up having clearance problems with the stock SRAM bearing cover as we've detailed in previous posts. Using the thicker bearing cover and rubber bearing gasket bring the (SRM-specific) spindle further toward the non drive side allowing the SRM casing to rub on the bottom bracket shell. I have two 2011 SRM units and they both encounter the same problem. The fix (for now) is to swap the SRAM PF30 bearing shield and rubber gasket for an original (regular, not SRM specific) Cannondale BB30 bearing shield. This allows the spindle to actually travel further "inside" the BB shell to allow more drive side clearance. The problem with using the SRM specific BB30 bearing shield is that the non drive side crank arm is too close to the BB shell (it allows the spindle to travel too far into the shell). 

This "new" SRM unit you speak of, unless manufactured and released in the past 2 weeks, is not a remedy or existent. I was speaking with the head engineer at SRM via phone 2 weeks ago about the issue and it was the first he had heard that there were any issues with the EVO.

As far as the Liquigas team frames, the first runs were originally BB30, not PF30, but they are utilizing the above modification (for now). 

Hope this helps and can't wait to see your build!!!


----------



## kentbrockman (Aug 12, 2007)

trauma-md said:


> This new SRM unit you speak of, unless manufactured and released in the past 2 weeks, is not a remedy. I was speaking with the head engineer at SRM via phone 2 weeks ago about the issue and it was the first he had heard that there were any issues with the EVO.
> 
> As far as the Liquigas team frames, the first runs were originally BB30, not PF30, but they are utilizing the above modification (for now).
> 
> Hope this helps and can't wait to see your build!!!


I spoke with Lindsey (head of SRM sales) today. There is no "new" SiSL SRM spider. She referenced the same work-around mentioned here previously.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

kentbrockman said:


> I spoke with Lindsey (head of SRM sales) today. There is no "new" SiSL SRM spider. She referenced the same work-around mentioned here previously.


Sounds right!


----------



## kentbrockman (Aug 12, 2007)

My quick initial take on the EVO.

Cannondale SuperSix EVO Review…Part 1 | DosTamales


----------



## Duc Hunter (Aug 10, 2005)

kentbrockman said:


> My quick initial take on the EVO.
> 
> Cannondale SuperSix EVO Review…Part 1 | DosTamales


Good initial review Kent. I have seen an F1 car in person, along with several other top racing cars. What you will see are scratches at times, etc from use. That said an F1 car is PERFECT. The finish is perfect, the seams are perfect.....they pay an unbelievable amount of attention to detail. They must because every last .001 of s second counts. To have consistency they apply that detail to EVERY aspect of the car, not just the structural parts. So even the decal placement is spot on. I have found he same with cars like the Audi Le Mans cars. As you move down the line though the attention to detail deteriorates. 

Personally, if a bike manufacturer can ask $12k for a bike (EVO Ultimate) the decals better be spot on! My SS Hi-Mod has crooked decals, even the water bottle braze-on's are not in straight....but it was the last of the USA made frames, so I love it!


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Duc Hunter said:


> Personally, if a bike manufacturer can ask $12k for a bike (EVO Ultimate) the decals better be spot on! My SS Hi-Mod has crooked decals, even the water bottle braze-on's are not in straight....but it was the last of the USA made frames, so I love it!


You have your answer right there, the US made Cannondale sometimes had some little flaws like that, the Asian made ones now are usually much better in that regard as far as I can tell.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Did Cannondale made a special version spider for Team Liquigas?


----------



## centaur172 (Aug 17, 2011)

_zamboni Did Cannondale made a special version spider for Team Liquigas?_

No. They make a custom nondrive PF30 cup.


----------



## Duc Hunter (Aug 10, 2005)

Dan Gerous said:


> You have your answer right there, the US made Cannondale sometimes had some little flaws like that, the Asian made ones now are usually much better in that regard as far as I can tell.


I wish it were true. the 2 Evo;s I have seen in person both had the same issue. The "Cannondale" decal down the head tube/fork would off when the front wheel was straight. And not by a little, I am talking 1/2 the height of the letters. Let's hope those were the exception, not the rule.


----------



## kentbrockman (Aug 12, 2007)

Duc Hunter said:


> I wish it were true. the 2 Evo;s I have seen in person both had the same issue. The "Cannondale" decal down the head tube/fork would off when the front wheel was straight. And not by a little, I am talking 1/2 the height of the letters. Let's hope those were the exception, not the rule.


I might be the only one, but this kind of "defect" really doesn't bug me. Feels like they were focused on making a faster frame than training the Asian labor force how to line up decals properly.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I test rode the EVO (Dura Ace) today and I have to say that it's everything it's cracked up to be. I'm a skeptic and immune to marketing BS but there is none of that with the EVO. It's easily the smoothest, fastest and most responsive bike I have ever ridden and the S.A.V.E stays really work. I want one.


----------



## RENARELLO (Jul 23, 2006)

Still liking it and how does it sprint and climb compared to your old SuperSix?


----------



## D. W. Davis (Feb 21, 2007)

After following the Evo buzz on this forum and a couple of blogs for sometime, when the bike went on sale at my local dealership I ordered the entry level Evo2 across-the-counter and sight unseen. The bike arrived in about ten days and I was then fitted, set up and ready to go. The Evo was very attractive and lightweight, and that was all that particularly interested me.

I have essentially one bike route that I ride every day. It's 10.5 miles up a hill (Palo Alto's Page Mill Road) and back again. Primo. I had hoped the ride up the hill would be faster. It is, marginally so -- I'm within my top three elapsed times so far. I guess I was expecting an E-bike kind of difference. What caught me completely off guard was the downhill performance. Road chatter disappeared. Chain slap where a trench had been refilled has been eliminated. I don't have to pick a very particular line, the bike just goes where I want it to. With this bike, I could be mistaken for a good descender. The Evo has shaved a couple of minutes off my descent time.

This is my first full carbon bike. For the past 5 years I've ridden a Six13 with a De Rosa SLX from back-in-the-day in reserve. The Six13 handled as well as the De Rosa and I presumed it couldn't get a lot better than that. I was wrong.

Thanks for the forum. It got me interested enough to make the leap. I'm happy I did. I can certainly recommend the Evo.


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

D. W. Davis said:


> After following the Evo buzz on this forum and a couple of blogs for sometime, when the bike went on sale at my local dealership I ordered the entry level Evo2 across-the-counter and sight unseen. The bike arrived in about ten days and I was then fitted, set up and ready to go. The Evo was very attractive and lightweight, and that was all that particularly interested me.
> 
> I have essentially one bike route that I ride every day. It's 10.5 miles up a hill (Palo Alto's Page Mill Road) and back again. Primo. I had hoped the ride up the hill would be faster. It is, marginally so -- I'm within my top three elapsed times so far. I guess I was expecting an E-bike kind of difference. What caught me completely off guard was the downhill performance. Road chatter disappeared. Chain slap where a trench had been refilled has been eliminated. I don't have to pick a very particular line, the bike just goes where I want it to. With this bike, I could be mistaken for a good descender. The Evo has shaved a couple of minutes off my descent time.
> 
> ...


What color and got any pics?


----------



## D. W. Davis (Feb 21, 2007)

It's the basic white paint, black carbon, SRAM red equipped. With my somewhat autistic tendencies, I haven't owned a camera since the 1960s, so no pics are likely. Anyway, I don't even have a garage door for a Roadbikereview photo background. Cheers!


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

D. W. Davis said:


> It's the entry level white paint, black carbon, SRAM red equipped. With my somewhat autistic tendencies, I haven't owned a camera since the 1960s, so no pics are likely. Anyway, I don't even have a garage door for a Roadbikereview photo background. Cheers!


Ha ha....I like the words "entry level" and "SRAM Red equipped" being thrown together to describe the same bike...sweet! :thumbsup:

I do like that white and black paint scheme though. Looks awesome in person.

ENJOY THE RIDE!


----------



## D. W. Davis (Feb 21, 2007)

The term "entry level" was employed a couple of times by staff at the dealership. I presumed this was management driven in aid of potential up-selling. This is Silicon Valley, though. Perhaps they were just trying to clue me in. Some days on my daily ride, it seems that I'm the only one not driving a Tesla....


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Well, it is the cheapest SuperSix Evo... so for an Evo, it is the entry-level model. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

RENARELLO said:


> Still liking it and how does it sprint and climb compared to your old SuperSix?


I'm not sure if this post is directed at me but I'll bite. The EVO is more responsive all around. I would trade my [not so old] SuperSix for it any second.
Do I love my SuperSix? Yes, but I could love the EVO just as much or more


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

trauma-md said:


> Using the thicker bearing cover and rubber bearing gasket bring the (SRM-specific) spindle further toward the non drive side allowing the SRM casing to rub on the bottom bracket shell. I have two 2011 SRM units and they both encounter the same problem. The fix (for now) is to swap the SRAM PF30 bearing shield and rubber gasket for an original (regular, not SRM specific) Cannondale BB30 bearing shield. This allows the spindle to actually travel further "inside" the BB shell to allow more drive side clearance. The problem with using the SRM specific BB30 bearing shield is that the non drive side crank arm is too close to the BB shell (it allows the spindle to travel too far into the shell).


Sorry for the thread drift but I am curious if there are any updates on the SRM issue? I ask because I am encountering the same issue trying to move an SRM Hollowgram crankset from a '11 X-Night with BB30 to a '12 with PF30. Using the SRAM PF30 bottom bracket, I spent 4+ hours adding/removing/swapping seals/spacers/bearing sheidlds, I get to the point where if I use the SRM specific spindle and NDS Bearing Sheild, applying torque results in the NDS crankarm contacting/binding on the lip of the PF30 insert. Using the SRM spindle with the standard NDS bearing shield and 5 spacers results in to much pre-load; removing spacers to prevent build up of preload and then the back cover of the SRM contacts the shell of the SRAM's PF30 insert - there is no middle ground.

The issue seems to be the outer diameter of SRAM's PF30 insert which is ~1.5-2mm larger than the diameter of the hole in the back plate of the SRM. This coupled with the fact that the bottom bracket shell of the X-Night measures ~67.8mm wide, and each of the the SRAM PF30 inserts are tad over ~1mm wide. seems that either I need a slightly longer spindle or will need to get the bottom bracket shell faced/milled. Is that even possible for a carbon assembly with an alloy shell bonded inside?


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Make sure you only replace the NDS PF30 bearing cover with original Cannondale version. Leave the drive side SRAM PF30 shield in place. I have 2 plastic spacers and the wave washer for preload.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

trauma-md said:


> Make sure you only replace the NDS PF30 bearing cover with original Cannondale version. Leave the drive side SRAM PF30 shield in place. I have 2 plastic spacers and the wave washer for preload.


Thanks for the reply - (non-drive side) stock Cannondale bearing shield and (drive-side) SRAM PF30 shield was one of the combinations I tried. The back cover of my SRM Hollowgram has a slight bulge that may be contributing to the issue as the SRM spindle and NDS bearing sheild with 5-spacers is works fine on the '11 X-Night, with the back of the SRM 2-3mm from the bottom bracket shell. Unfortunately that does not work with the 12' X-Night and PF30 as 5-spacers rubs and 6-spacers causes too much preload.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

What year is your SRM? And can you take a picture of the bearing side?


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

Got the SRM second hand on Ebay but pretty sure it is was first put in service in '10. The SRM was re-installed on the '11 X-Night but not much trouble to remove the powermeter and get an image of the backside.


----------



## Aerod79 (Sep 24, 2009)

I wonder if this PF30 will be the same issue with Quarq. Im planning to use this frame with the Specialized Crank/Quarq combo.
Hopefully not.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

ms6073 said:


> Got the SRM second hand on Ebay but pretty sure it is was first put in service in '10. The SRM was re-installed on the '11 X-Night but not much trouble to remove the powermeter and get an image of the backside.


You're not by any chance using the Cannondale mountain bearing shield with a lip on BOTH sides, are you?

I've now done the SRM conversion on two EVO's without difficulty.

NDS Crank>Cannondale (non SRM) bearing shield (in place of SRAM bearing shield+rubber bearing seal)>NDS bearing>DS bearing>PF30 rubber bearing seal>PF30 bearing cover>2 black plastic BB30 spacers>wave washer>DS crank


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

trauma-md said:


> You're not by any chance using the Cannondale mountain bearing shield with a lip on BOTH sides, are you?
> Check your PM's.
> 
> I think I have figured out why my SRM Hollowgram does not work after a bit of searching, Although I have the SRM specific NDS bearing shield as well as a set of stock Cannondale road bearing shields and the SRM specific spindle. I came across an image of the back of an '11 SRM Cannondale Hollowgram Power Meter and noticed that like my FSA K-Force road SRM, the back cover is a pressfit style cover and also has a slight bevel around the circumference of the center hole where the spindle inserts into the powermeter. By comparison, the back cover on my SRM is complettely flat, is secured by slotted machine screws around the circumference and does not have that bevel in the center hole. Seems to me that short of having the bottom the frame's bracket shell faced to remove 2-3mm of material, no way to make my older SRM work on an '12 X-Night.


----------

